# looking for an IH 186 Hydro



## docmoo (May 7, 2011)

Please, Our feed wagon keeps bogging down the JD 4040 when we have to mix ground hay with wet silage. We will be sending it into the shop for a 'tweek', but I would like to find my husband the tractor he keeps talking about, but can't seem to find.
Does anyone know where we could find an *IH 186 Hydro or comparable *model. We would like to upgrade to a higher horse, but hate to invest in a 'new' tractor built in some foreign country with wimpy parts; so we're looking for maybe an older model power work horse !?! Thanks. m


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Two come up on ironsearch.com, one in Iowa and one in Nebraska.

IRON Search - Used Tractors 186 HYDROs For Sale By Dealers and Owners

Pretty rare model from what I remember. Tractordata.com doesn't list how many were made, but they were built from 1976-1981. 

TractorData.com International Harvester Hydro 186 tractor information


----------

